# Brisket with Bacon?



## joshua biederer (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Longtime reader, first time poster here. I'm wondering if anyone has tried using bacon grease for a light coating or a rub binder on brisket? Just curious. Any opinion or knowledge on whether it's a good idea or bad idea would be great and helpful. Thank you and I look forward to hearing back.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 24, 2013)

Joshua 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When you get a chance will you drop by roll call. That way we can all give you a SMF welcome.

now to the brisket. I would not use grease with it. It has more than enough fat as it is.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 24, 2013)

Gosh , Josh. I see no reason not to put Bacon Grease on your Brisket
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , everything is better with Bacon.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, and by the way, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to the SMF.Have fun , send pics (Q-view) and ...


----------



## cwalk (Jun 24, 2013)

I Save all my bacon Grease, mainly to put in my greens or cabbage. But as far as brisket im not sure. As stated earlier its already fat enough. Plus the only reason i see you using bacon is for the salt content and then that can be obtained by.......adding more salt to ur brisket. Just my two,cents


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello Joshua! If you are smoking a packer brisket, I agree with the others. There's no real need and you run the risk of it being too salty.

BTW, would you mind swinging by Roll Call   and introduce yourself so you get a proper SMF welcome!

While you are at it, would you mind updating your profile to include your location - state will be fine.

Thanks!


----------

